# Software Problems before and after Windows 10



## Abhishekhrs (Aug 2, 2015)

Problems before and after updating Windows 10 - 
1. Shows a Script Error as follows almost every time I start the laptop - 


Line:60
Char:9
Error: Object doenot support property or method 'appendEvents'
Code:0
URL: http://service.updateadmin,com/client/run.htm?GUID={6868CAF5-C1F7-4F72-88B0-D7AD9C895329}&cid=
Do you want to continue running scripts on this page? Y/N

Problem after upgrading to Windows 10 - 

2. And the Lenovo Solution Center has started showing a Critical notification that I've never updated the Windows.


3. The Intel Driver Update Utility 2.2 is not detecting any driver on the system. My laptop model number is Lenovo G50.
Awaiting solutions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Updateadmin is typically malware, you should post over in the virus & malware removal section of the forum in regards to the matter. Insure that you read the following link prior to posting: http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/943214-everyone-must-read-before-posting.html


----------

